# Guinness Premiership rugby sides to tour expat communities



## kennyager (Jul 24, 2009)

There is a possibility that Guinness Premiership rugby sides will tour expat communities in Middle East, Singapore and Hong Kong next summer. Would expat rugby fans be interested in playing against/watching Guinness Premiership sides like Wasps, Harlequins and Saracens in your local region?

If there is enough interest it could happen! Would this be appealing to expats abroad?


----------

